# Calman worth getting for Optoma HD33 projector (non CMS)?



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Aside from THX optimiser brightness and contrast, I've never done video calibration. Is it worth purchasing a "CalMAN DIY Software w/ i1Display2 OEM" system to calibrate an Optoma HD33 front projector given that it does not have CMS?

Also, is it possible/necessary to compensate for the lack of CMS by using my ATI graphics card driver settings to make individual colour adjustments (the only source for the projector is from my PC)? Or alternatively MPC-HC?

Thirdly, I am currently outputting YCbCr 4:2:2 from my PC graphicscard (16-235 output from driver and MPC-HC) as it seems to produce superior gradient on the grayscale (less banding than when using RBG). It also allows tint and hue to be used on the projector. Is this the best output or should I use RBG (that is, is unnecessary conversion happening somewhere - e.g. ATI graphics card)?

Cheers.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are there any controls for calibrating at all? Is there a service menu and have you checked there?


----------



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, you can adjust tint (red/green balance) and color (saturation) if it receives YCbCr and rgb gain/bias for red green and blue when receiving either YCbCr or RGB color space. Color temp and gamma settings also. It just has no Color Management System.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No grayscale adjustments?


----------



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes it's got the standard brightness, contrast (which I assume relates to grayscale adjustment?) and sharpness. Just no CMS (which I understand allows adjustment of colour saturation individually).

See here for more details on the HD33: http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/hd33/calibration.php


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking at Art's review, it does appear that it would be worthwhile.

But give me a day or so to get a good look at it. I've been on my phone the last two days and it makes this a bit difficult.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can adjust your grayscale. Your pj comes with RGB Gain and Bias. You would use those to adjust your grayscale. As to whether or not it is worthwhile or not, that is up to you. The common perception is that once you have brightness and contrast set properly, you're 70% of the way there. :huh: So is it worthwhile for you to correct your grayscale? For me it was. :T


----------

